# Waterfront living



## Cpt.Chaos (May 28, 2006)

My wife and I are considering a move, found a house on a canal, boat slip & good sea wall off of the St. Clair River. A little pricey but doable for us, probably set retirement back a couple of years but Lake life.....

Be nice having my boat in the water ready to rock, other than that, pros/cons?


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Biggest con would be water levels as of late. Not sure where at on the SC River you are looking but many have had issues in the last couple of years with docks being swept away, boathouses becoming unusable or damaged, water rising over the seawall, etc. This is also has implications for your home + yard, should water levels keep rising.


----------



## Chessieman (Dec 8, 2009)

How deep is the cannel and can it handle a three foot drop? A lot of those cannels are shallow in Algonac.


----------



## vans (Jan 26, 2006)

https://www.mlive.com/life/2021/01/...for-65m-has-states-largest-infinity-pool.html

Nice starter home!


----------



## Josh R (Dec 4, 2010)

As Chessieman mentioned, make sure whatever boat you have or plan on getting can still float and maneuver like it should be able to if the water ever goes back down....


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

We have a cabin on a smallish all-sports lake in northern Michigan. There is nothing quite like being able to stroll across the yard, and take a dip in the lake. If we couldn't enjoy our lakefront for swimming, we wouldn't enjoy it nearly as much.


----------

